# Dual psa V1500 + antimode



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Hey guys,

This past week I finally bit the bullet and did a major upgrade to my basement mixed use home theater setup. I purchased two V1500 from the fantastic folks over at PSA. I got them in 2 days after ordering and got to work getting them setup. First these subs are really fantastic so far. The overall appearance is very understated but very nice. I wasn't totally sure I would like the standard finish but the images online do not really do it justice. It's very nice and blends easily into the room. Well as much as a giant black box can at least. The satin finish is nice to the touch and has a little grip to it. Much nicer than the generic black veneer that is so common. These are extremely well made and VERY solid. There is no real trace of resonance even having them cranking at almost painful levels. They really provide a truly visceral experience. I'm extremely glad I got duals to help even out my response in the cement bunker that is my basement, but a single sub would have probably had more than enough output for 90% of what I will use it for. But that remaining 10%, wow, that 10% makes it all worthwhile! :hsd: I also purchased one of the anitmode dual core units and that should be shipped out later next week I"ve been told. I"m excited to play with this a bit and see what kind of an impact it can make when pared up with these bad boys.

Anyhow, initial impressions aside. I setup the subs to be both at the front end of the room and had a pretty good time doing some initial listening to music and movies. The depth charge scened on U571 was knocking stuff down in my kitchen upstairs so I had to curtail a bit of my over-enthusiasm with the gain knob... I then went through and cracked out the REW to fine tune it a bit and find the best position. Also wanted to have some baseline measurements before playing with the dual core to see if it is all it's cracked up to be. 

I started out with both subs up front which would be my preferred placement as I can use them as stands for my Arx A2 LCR's but was seeing a familiar dip in the response from around 40 - 60 hz that I had been seeing for a while with past setup. I then started to move one of them around to see if I could improve the response. The black line is both subs up front and the green is what I settled on with one of them nearfield to the couch and the other still up front. The nearfield one is about 90 out of phase to get the best response. Overall I think it looked like a pretty good response and will go through and do some actual listening to see if my ears agree now. May also play with the room size adjustment on the subs to see if I can even out the <20hz response a bit. overall though pretty pleased so far. Definitely want to take a closer look at response with and without the antimode, especially with the waterfalls as I have a lot of overhang in the room currently. will be very curious to see if it helps with that response at all.

i'll post some more results as I play a bit more and especially once the antimode come in. Just curious if anyone has used these before and how well they do in the time domain as opposed to just frequency smoothing? The overall reviews I"ve seen have been pretty positive so hoping it's easy to use and makes a noticeable difference to overall sound quality.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The split sub graph definitely looks better – good job! :T




SuperFan said:


> Definitely want to take a closer look at response with and without the antimode, especially with the waterfalls as I have a lot of overhang in the room currently. will be very curious to see if it helps with that response at all.
> 
> i'll post some more results as I play a bit more and especially once the antimode come in. Just curious if anyone has used these before and how well they do in the time domain as opposed to just frequency smoothing?


At the end of the day the Antimode is an equalizer and there’s only so much it can do to reduce ringing. It will only improve ringing if you have modal peaks somewhere in response, and then only for the modal peaks. See this post for more details.

Regards, 
Wayne


----------



## SuperFan (Jan 13, 2014)

Thanks Wayne, that's some really good info and insight in that thread!!! I always learn a lot from your posts thanks!


----------

